# Drill spindle for boring bar holder



## T. J. (Jun 19, 2017)

I am in need of a tool post drill spindle for an upcoming project. I decided to build one that could be held in my boring bar holder, since I could easily build it with just my lathe (my mill is not yet operational). I had the small Jacobs drill chuck on hand. The bronze bearings were what I could get at Tractor Supply. 








Incidentally, this was my first successful attempt at single point thread cutting



When it was mostly done, I used it to drill the set screw hole for the locking collar.  It worked well!


----------



## tweinke (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice job! now I have to add that to the list of things to do.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 20, 2017)

Did you add a oil hole for the bearings ?  Even sintered bronze bearings need oil.


----------



## T. J. (Jun 20, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Did you add a oil hole for the bearings ?  Even sintered bronze bearings need oil.



No I didn't. That's a good idea though. I did oil it prior to assembly.


----------



## 2volts (Jun 21, 2017)

I should make one of them too. I have a small chuck and spindle that aren't being used for anything.
Thanks for the idea.


----------

